# Anyone have any Toro Posters or man cave swag



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

I would looooove a poster just like this or vintage toro snow blower related type stuff thanks!


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone have Toro vintage posters or know where I can fine one?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you contacted Toro or a dealer?


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

My dealer doesn’t have any but I’ll contact Toro directly if they have some vintage swag . Reallly want this one


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'd love to have some of those too, but I never see them at the few garage sales I go to.

tx


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

I need to maybe call a few oldschool shops up and see what they have. Good chance they have kept some stuff up for years and kept them in storage or something


----------

